
Your app makes me fat - _pius
http://seriouspony.com/blog/2013/7/24/your-app-makes-me-fat
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=your+app+makes+me+fat#!/story/fore...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=your+app+makes+me+fat#!/story/forever/0/your%20app%20makes%20me%20fat)

The cutoff for reposts of stories that have had significant attention on HN is
about a year.

